# Mogadore crappie fattening up



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

fished mogadore today, got out at 3:30 and fished till 6:00. this was my 4th trip the last two weeks. well after releasing over 200 of them thought i would clean a few. kept 30 between 9 and 12 inches and released over 50. these crappie are gorging on some 1 to 2 inch shad. hope the crappie have turned for the better.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stringer full!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Real nice. Gotta get out to the Mog myself here. Maybe this weekend I'l get lucky. ANyone ever perch out at the Mog? I've heard there's some good perchin' to be had in the fall, I just don't know where/how to fish for them in inland lakes like Moggy.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

year after year the best perchin for me starts end of july when the weeds start dieing back. and lasts till mid september, mid sep the lake turns over and the shallow water perch bite ends for me. i think the water getting clearer sends the perch deeper. i never spent time looking to find the perch, because when the lake turns the crappie begin there fall feeding. one more thing they fixed the Oregan Trail LOL!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice stringer there bob!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bob, not only do you have the Erie 'eyes figured out, you seem to have a bloodhounds nose for what ever species you go for!!

Commodore-Years ago(haven't fished them for 7-8 yrs), I have had good success with the perch at Mogadore ALWAYS fishing the deeper waters, 12-13ft. There are old stream beds there that seem to always have perch in them "somewhere". Didn't seem to matter what time of year I tried for them. I used my locator and drifted half a crawler with a split shot or two on two rods to find them.(I never used minnows due to the fact I'd usually pick an occasional large gill or redear on the worms, and the perch absolutely would not leave them alone!) 
Once I'd catch one, there always seemed to be more in that spot. Most times, you could not use two rods due to the action. The most I ever caught in one trip was 37, and most of them were from 10-13 inches! Some guys in the parking lot that day, commented that "those fish couldn't have come from Mogadore"!! I'd often see the "old timers" with their 10/12foot extension poles plying the shallower waters for perch and they seemed to do ok. They'd put 10 ft of line on them, a bobber up abt 7 or 8 feet and use minnows like they were crappie fishing. Though they differ quite a bit, one(or both) of these methods should get you started.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Awesome post, c.j., thanks a ton for that. I'll let everybody know how we do, although th is weekend weather doesn't seem too promising.


----------



## Ramboman (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice fish. Hi Rockytop this is Don (Ramboman) Thanks for the help last Thursday. I went back yesterday and couldn't quite find the hot spot.


----------

